# Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)



## FliegenfischerJon (6. März 2011)

Hey Karpfenfreune

ich werde morgen (Montag) zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr wieder auf Karpfen angeln und wollte mal fragen was ich am besten tun sollte das es auch klappt #6
Also ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal einem ich würde mal sagen guten Platz nur mit Partikel angefüttert.
Also mit Weizen,Dosenmais,kleine Pellets und Hanf.
Heute werde ich noch mit den Bolies anfüttern mit denen ich Fischen werde.
Leider übernachte ich nicht am See sondern fische von 09:00-ca. 19.00 Uhr.
Ich wollte also nun fragen ob das was ich gemacht hab gut war und eben auf Grund fischen soll oder würdet ihr eher sagen ich sollte mit Pose fischen?

danke schon mal im vorraus für eure antworten #h
mfg Jonas


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Dein Platz hört sich ganz gut an. 
9 - 19 Uhr sollte ausreichen, vergiss aber nicht das du immer nach füttern musst, ne  Ich würde mit der Grund Montage fischen, damit kennt man sich als Carphunter am besten aus und weiß wie man es anstellen soll.
Noch ein paar Fragen :

Wie lange ist der See schon offen ? Wieviel kg hast du bisher oder pro Tag gefüttert ?


----------



## Red Twister (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Servus!

Als erstes würde ich mal mit dem Köder angeln mit dem ich auch gefüttert habe.
Und da die Karpfen zur Zeit noch nicht so viel fressen beschränke dich auf kleinere Köder.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass sie keine Boilies fressen zur Zeit, nur habe ich mit Partikel bessere Erfahrungen gemacht in dieser Jahreszeit.
Grund oder Pose?
Da würde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen, dass du flexiebel sein solltes.
Wenn die Sonne scheint, dann stehen deine Chancen besser mit der Pose.
Vor allem, wenn du einen Flachwasserbereicht gewählt hast. (Hoffe das hast du getan)
Mit steigenden Themperaturen ziehen die Karpfen in die Flachwasserbereiche.
Das heißt aber nach lange nicht, dass sie dort auch beißen.
Manchmal kann man ihnen den Köder dort direkt vor das Maul halten und sie beißen nicht.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir ein dickes Petri für deinen ersten Karpfenversuch in 2011.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Red Twister (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

@ Anglerprofi99

Ich denke mal, dass man sich auch als "Carphunter" mit einer Posenmontage auskennen sollte!
"Carphunter" heißt für mich, dass ich, welche Situation auch immer vorherrscht, mich dieser anpassen kann um Karpfen zu fangen.
Man kann natürlich auch immer auf das Selbe bauen, sich sein tolles Rod Pod anschauen wärend man nichts fängt, da man nicht flexiebel ist.

Ich war gestern mit der Stalkerrute unterwegs und konnte zwei Karpfen verhaften die ich wohl sonst nicht gefangen hätte im Fluss. Leider hatten beide starke Winterschäden.
Grade zu dieser Jahreszeit muss man die Augen offenhalten um nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu fahren.

Wenn die Karpfen wieder ihre normalen Fressgewohnheiten haben, dann kann man sich auf die faule setzen und warten was denn kommt!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Andal (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Du angelst mit zwei Ruten!?

Dann bestücke die eine mit Festblei und einem Bolie, oder Pellet und die ander fische klassisch mit leichter Durchlaufmontage und einem Lebkuchen-, oder Spekulatiusteig direkt auf dem Haken.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Als erstes würde ich mal mit dem Köder angeln mit dem ich auch gefüttert habe.
> Und da die Karpfen zur Zeit noch nicht so viel fressen beschränke dich auf kleinere Köder.
> ...


 

#6Da braucht man nix mehr zuzufügen...Flexibel ist wichtig.

Beobachte das Gewässer, gerade wenn das Wetter so schön ist und füttere bloß nicht zu viel. Mit einer Posenrute bist du ja schnell variabel und kannst ja viele Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen . Wünsche dir auf jedenfall Erfolg und einen sonnigen Tag #h


----------



## FliegenfischerJon (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

also erstaml danke an alle antworten 
also red twister ich habe am mittwoch,samstag und werde heute nochmal anfüttern
ich fütter ein halbvollen Kübel an und natürlich im Flchwasser 
das Futter verstreue ich so das auch überall etwas ist 
ich werde es erstmal mit der Grundmontage probieren also mit den angefütterten Boilies und Pellets vielleicht und dann wenn es am nachmittag wärmer geworden ist nehme ich die Pose und Dosenmais oder Brottaig 
geht das mit den Spekulatius wirklich ?
wäre cool habe nämlcih noch ein paar zuhause 

also nocheimal danke


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*



FliegenfischerJon schrieb:


> ich habe am mittwoch,samstag und werde heute nochmal anfüttern
> ich fütter ein halbvollen Kübel an und natürlich im Flchwasser



Hi,
zur Zeit ist es wichtig nicht zu viel zu füttern , die Karpfen nehmen noch nicht so viel Nahrung auf.
Eine gute handvoll Futter pro Tag reicht zur Zeit aus .
Ich hoffe mal du hast deinen Angelplatz so gewählt das da den ganzen Tag die Sonne drauf steht , zur Zeit auch wichtig 

Jetzt wo das Wasser noch so kalt ist musst du die Fische suchen , denn die Fische werden nicht nach deinem Futter suchen , zumindest nicht so wie bei Wassertemperaturen über 12 Grad.
Wünsche viel Erfolg,
Gruß Udo


----------



## G0PPAE (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Red Twister hat recht

Karpfenangeler gibt es viele nur ich denke 90% 
Fischen immer mit der gleichen Montage 
ihrem Lieblingsboilie 
schmeissen immer die gleiche stelle an 
und beklagen sich dann bei ihrem Händler wenn sie nichts fangen ^^
und holen sich ein neues Gadget mit dem es dann aber klappen muss 
nicht die 400 Euro Rute oder der 60 Euro Wobbler oder der 

Flexibilität, Ehrgeiz, Durchhalte vermögen, Experimentierfreude, Motivation sollten alles Tugende sein die ein Fischer mit sich bringt wenn er an den See fährt.

natürlich ist auch die Entspannungs Fischerei nicht zu verachten um einfach mal abzuschalten 2 bis 3 Biere zu leeren 
und den Tag am Wasser vergehen zu lassen 
ob man was fängt oder nicht


----------



## CarpDream (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*



FliegenfischerJon schrieb:


> Hey Karpfenfreune
> 
> ich werde morgen (Montag) zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr wieder auf Karpfen angeln und wollte mal fragen was ich am besten tun sollte das es auch klappt #6
> Also ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal einem ich würde mal sagen guten Platz nur mit Partikel angefüttert.
> ...



Also wenn du mit deinen Boilies fischen möchtest, kann ich dir auf keinen die Posenangelei empfehlen   

Zu deinem Vorhaben, 

ich nehme an, du fischt mit 2 Ruten, deshalb würde ich zu 2 verschiedene Methoden greifen. 

Zur Grundmontage: 

Da du schon mit Partikel gefüttert hast würde ich wirklich sehr wenig mit Boilies an deinem Angeltag füttern. Warum? Ich würde jetzt gezielt die "Futterpyramide" einsetzen. Sprich, benütze weiterhin dein Anfüttermatrial, und verwende einen guten, auffäligen Boilie. Im Klartext: Durch deine Partikel "lockst"
Kleinfisch an, der Karpfen wird natürlich neugierig, und findet einen deiner wenigen Boilie am Hot Spot. Da ihm der Boilie besser schmeckt wie die Partikel, werden die Boilies bevorzugt und schneller herausgesucht und somit steigert sich deine Erfolgsquote. 

Das währe meine Theorie, dies in die Praxis umzusetzen ist kein Problem, ob dann Erfolg daraus kommt, bleibt abzuwarten. ICh war so, schon immer gut erfolgreich. 

Zur Posenmontage, kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen, denn ich habe schon bestimmt seit 4-5Jahren nicht mehr mit der Pose gefischt. Was ich bereue. Ich hoffe die Koleggen können dir dann weiterhelfen


----------



## Red Twister (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Servus!

Wie Andal empfohlen hat mit Spekulatiusteig zu fischen ist eine sehr gute Alternative zu anderen Ködern.
Allgemein ist Weihnachtsgebäck (Ob Teig oder Boilies) meist recht fängig.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach, dass da meist recht atraktive Gewürze mit drinnen sind und dazu noch die Süsse.
genau das mögen viele Karpfen.
Mache auch regelmässig Lebkuchen oder Spekulatiusboilies.

Und wie Udo geschrieben hat ist es auch nicht zu empfehlen so viel zu füttern.
Wenig ist oft mehr!

Und wenn du eine recht flache Stelle hast, dann wirst du vielleicht bei Sonne die ersten Karpfenrücken an der Oberfläche entdecken können.
War bei mir gestern der Fall.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## NickAdams (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Das Wetter soll morgen gut werden. Füttere nicht zu viel an, auch ich habe im Frühjahr besser mit Partikeln gefangen als mit dicken Brocken.

Petri Heil,

Nick


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Und wenn du eine recht flache Stelle hast, dann wirst du vielleicht bei Sonne die ersten Karpfenrücken an der Oberfläche entdecken können.
> War bei mir gestern der Fall.
> Gruß Stefan



Hi,
gesehen habe ich die heute auch an der Oberfläche .
Aber die haben sich auch keinen Meter bewegen wollen , geschweige denn abtauchen und meinen Köder nehmen wollen.:q
Und vor einem Pop Up an der Wasserkugel angeboten hatten sie Angst 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Red Twister (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

@ Udo

wie heißt es immer so schön: "Fische die man sieht fängt man meist nicht!"
Die genießen lieber die Sonne.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## CarpMaster89 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Ersteinmal ein großes hallo in die Runde;-)

Bin erst seit kurzem hier im Board und habe bereits viel gelesen,
was auch alles sehr interessant ist.

Werde auch selbst am Wochenende(bei uns 15°C gemeldet,man glaubt es kaum) mein Glück an meinem Lieblingsgewässer versuchen!Habe heute auch schon angefüttert,aber nur ne halbe Dose.
Nun aber folgende Frage:
Mein Gewässer hat am tiefsten Punkt ca.3,5m tiefe,was ja eigentlich nicht viel ist,also gehe ich davon aus,das sich in solche Gewässer auch das Wasser schneller erwärmt oder?Also bei den Vorhersagen für die Woche müsste ja eigentlich zum Wochenende das Wasser mindestens über 4°C haben oder?

Gefischt wird übrigens nur mit Mais am Haar und Pose.

Gruß CarpMaster89


----------



## Rotty (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

also ich hab mais (dose und weitzen wil mit mais fischen wie viel anfüttern und wie mit paniermehl und wie soll montage ausschauen durchlauf weil haar get ja need oda aber bei dem see schauts mit flachen stellen need gut aus
danke


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*



Rotty schrieb:


> also ich hab mais (dose und weitzen wil mit mais fischen wie viel anfüttern und wie mit paniermehl und wie soll montage ausschauen durchlauf weil haar get ja need oda aber bei dem see schauts mit flachen stellen need gut aus
> danke



man man, da bekommt man ja augenkrebs beim lesen#d

warum geht eine montage am haar nicht?
das würde auch mit dosenmais gehen wenn du feste körner und keine megaweiten würfe machen mußt.
ansonsten 6 haken, paar maiskörner rauf, fertig.
warum immer so umständlich machen wenn man noch nicht so viel erfahrung hat mit dem karpfenangeln?


----------



## Rotty (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

nee ich mein weil dosenmais am haar (mais zu weich) is need gut und soll ich die körner raus schiesen oder mit semmelbrösel mischen und ballen raus hauen oder soll ich in futterkorb tun wen ja dan auch noch  anfüttern ( frühjahr is ja viel anfüttern müll)


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

der dosenmais vom aldi ( es gibt auch andere ganz tolle geschäfte  ) geht sehr wohl auch am haar.
die maiskörner sind schön groß und fest.
30-50 gr blei und gut ist es.
ansonsten eben boilies.
anfüttern würde ich fast gar nichts, maximal 500g , kein paniermehl, das sättigt viel zu sehr.
futterkorb geht auch, ich benutze ne futterrakete zum anfüttern, oder mit der futterschaufel.

ps. setze bitte mal satzzeichen, da wird einem ja schlecht beim lesen.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*



Rotty schrieb:


> nee ich mein weil dosenmais am haar (mais zu weich) is need gut und soll ich die körner raus schiesen oder mit semmelbrösel mischen und ballen raus hauen oder soll ich in futterkorb tun wen ja dan auch noch anfüttern ( frühjahr is ja viel anfüttern müll)


 
einfache Futterkorbmontage (fest) mit einem kurzen Vorfach und am Haar ein Maiskorn, darüber ein kleines Stück gelber Schaumstoff . Etwas im flachen Wasser vor deinen Füssen austrahieren, sodass es nur leicht auftreibt.  

Die Höhe kannst du ja selbst frei wählen. Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit (Kraut etc.) 

Ein Kunstmaiskorn oder besser ein Futtermaiskorn hält am Haar super auch bei Weiten würfen.Die aber bei dir wohl nicht nötig sind, versuche es wirklich so einfach wie nötig.

Je komplizierter du deine Montage wählst, desto schneller schleichen sich Fehlerchen ein 

schredder etwas Mais im Mixxer wenn du willst so ensteht eine verlockende Maiswolke ..versuche dich mit wenig(!) Futter an verschiedenen Stellen und probiere verschiedene Tiefen aus.

Sooo, genug zum lesen..viel Erfolg..

|wavey:


----------



## Rotty (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

ok wie in aller welt soll ich mais in Futterkorb ohne mehl bekommen ?
kann ich auch selbsthackmontage ohne haar nehmen ?
ich glaub ich nehm bisl semmelbrößes mit mais und weitzen tu das in futerkorb,und schleudere noch mais und weitzen dazu!
soll ich weit oder mehr ans ufer schmeisen ?
Welchen hacken ohne haar wen das mit selbsthackmontage need geht soll ich dan durchlauf ?
Den mais wo ich habe (knappes pfund = o,43 euro) is fürs haar föllig ungeweignet!


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

such dir ne stelle auf die die sonne scheint, das ist im winter nie schlecht.
nimm maismehl oder fertigfutter aus dem stipperbereich für den futterkorb.
lote am besten eine geeignete stelle aus, das kann ne kante oder ein plateau sein oder auch ne muschelbank.
auch stellen an den im sommer seerosen stehen, sind immer ein versuch wert.
füttere nicht zuviel, die karpfen fressen jetzt noch nicht so sehr viel.
ne handvoll pro rute sollte genug sein.


----------



## Rotty (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

ok danke . zum ausloten mit den kanten was is das und muss ich den köder da drauf legen oder was


----------



## Joleen (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Also soviel zu allen Tipps und Tricks habe letzten Freitag bei einem Ansitz an einer Schattigen c.a 1,80 tiefen Stelle mit 20 mm Keen Carp Boilies Ananas Banane ;Safety Nash Bolt Rig zwei Karpfen überlisten können.Dazu zusagen ist das der See zugefroren war. Auswahl Kriterium für diesen alles andere als tollen Platz war folgende Meinung über das Jahr werfen die Leute ihre Brotreste rein und siehe da ich war der einzige am See der fing. Das zeigt uns einfach das alles reine Beobachtungssache ist und wie gut man seinen See kennt. Leute die an verschiedenen Seen angeln, werden auch in Sachen Köder, Vorfachmaterial, Hakenform, Anfütterungstaktik , etc. anderer Meinung sein . Seid flexibel und hört nicht immer auf die Leute die sagen mach es so oder so. 

MfG Tom


----------



## Boiliewerfer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*



Rotty schrieb:


> ok danke . zum ausloten mit den kanten was is das und muss ich den köder da drauf legen oder was


 

Das musst du ausprobieren   evtl oben an der Kante, vielleicht aber auch unten an der Kante. 
Nun musst du dir selbst ein Bild machen von deinem Gewässer und schauen wo der Fisc gerade ist...oder auch nicht  

Wie du dein Futter endgültig gestaltest ist ja dir überlassen, so wie du es machen möchtest mit Semmelbröseln und Mais und Weizen ist es für den Anfang absolut OK.  
Alles weitere und neue Ideen oder Anreize, kannst du ja jedesmal ausprobieren.
Nimm einfach ein paar wenige Zutaten mit, so kannst du am Wasser etwas experimentieren...

Mit 2 Ruten bist du doch so flexibel, dass du verschiedene Tiefen und stellen testen kannst... halte deine Montage einfach wie möglich. 

Du lernst mehr wenn du jetzt Angeln gehst als zu viel zu lesen und nachher biste verwirrt .
Im Netz gibt es auch ne menge wirklich gut erklärte Videos zur einfachen Haarmontage.  

also ran ans Wasser |wavey:


----------



## Rotty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

kapiier ja das mit montagen alles blos mein mais is zu weich.
ICH derf nur mit 1 ner angel bin noch keine 14 hab aber prüfung!
ich mach das so: ich nim normale festbleimontage mit haar und da heng ich mais und kunstmais der  schwimmt hin und übers blei futter ,und dan fütere ich noch bisal mit schleuder an wen das nich hält dann nimm ich durchlauf und futterkorb und normaler hacken :!


----------



## froger79 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

Bei mir hat es die letzten zwei Tage gut geklappt, habe 5 Karpfen in 2 Tage a 3 Std. Angelzeit verhaften können.
ich habe genau ca 1m entfernung einer Insel geangelt wo im Sommer ein Krautfeld ist.
Es waren vier Ruten im Wasser die eine mit 16 mm Boilie, Pellet, Maden und Wurm bestückt waren.
Die einzige Rute die was gefangen hat war die mit Dendro Würmern bestückte und Futterkorb ( Normale Feedermischung für Karpfen), die hat an den zwei Tagen alle Karpfen erwischt, obwohl die Ruten relativ nah am selben Platz gelegen haben.
Mein momentaner Topköder ist der Wurm und Futterkorb, die Stelle ist vielleicht ca 2m tief und wurde den ganzen Tag von der Sonne erwärmt.


----------



## Rotty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im März (wie mach ich es am besten?)*

froger woher kommst du genau ich Mindelstetten


----------

